# first swipe



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

hey all, I'm looking to take a "Pennsylvania Flyer" starter kit lay it out over an "L" shaped layout to include a freight run from Allentown, PA to Minunkachunk, NJ (Belvidere) and a NJ&S passenger run to loop from Blairstown to a "resort" along the Delaware River. I've got a 13'x20' are in the basement to work with ... not sure if my attachment will come through, but if it does I'd love to hear any / all comments. and I'm having a problem uploading the PDF. since I just switched to Linux it might take me a while to convert the file to a Windows usable file. Hold Please.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Welcome..... Which scale are you modeling?


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

I guess that would help. I'm going to be using O gauge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You might consider checking out track layout packages, it'll make it a lot easier to get the layout planned.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You ought to work the old Manunka Chunk tunnel in, heck the Oxford tunnel too. Though today a small river runs through it today.

Make it the the old Delaware, Lackawanna & Western Branch.:thumbsup:


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

big ed, great suggestion! I'm trying to find some old pics of Manunka Chunk... I think there was a double tunnel about 700' or 800' feet long. 

gunrunner - I've tried the free version of anyrail but I'm having some problems using it. 

can anyone recommend a well known program?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What problems are you having with AnyRail? If that user interface is a problem for you, you're really gonna' hate the free program interfaces!


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What problems are you having with AnyRail? If that user interface is a problem for you, you're really gonna' hate the free program interfaces!



I'm running Linux (Ubuntu 11.10) so I tried xtrkcad - didn't like it. I also tried Right Track (run through VirtualBox) and wasn't a fan. 

It might be that I need to spend more time with AnyRail. I couldn't get the ends of a dogbone to line up. I'm going to give it another try when I'm working a double shift.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

OK, I installed SCARM and after a couple of days of investigation and playing around I decided to go with the Lionel Deluxe layout as a starter with the addition of a single siding. Attached is the layout plan and a pic of the table frame. Tonight I'm going to add some bracing and drill holes to run wiring. 

Tomorrow I'm off for some Liquid Nails , 1/4" plywood and some 1" foam insulation sheets. 

You folks sure have some inspirational layouts and some great advise!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I came across a bunch of pictures of the old tunnel.
I don't know if it was in one of my old magazines or on the internet.

I have hundreds of old magazines that I take to work to read on breaks or when I am being delayed.

But I think I saw a bunch on the net, I will look.
Might not be till the weekend though.

Are you going to be able to get that awning out that is behind your benchwork?
Is that a sunsetter?:thumbsup:
They don't work to well on the floor.

Edit,

You might be better getting 1/2" wood instead.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ed, I'd love to see pics of the area.

once I finish with the bracing on the legs the table will get moved against the wall. 

Not a Sunsetter, I forget the brand. We'd bought it 10 years ago only to find out that it doesn't do well with windy weather so I had a roof installed over the deck. 

Thanks!


If you know anyone who's interested in slightly used (for 2 years) retractable awning (12' wide x 10' deep) with motor and 4' valance it's for sale cheap. 

1/2" plywood sounds like a plan.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you know where Johnies hot dog place is on rt46?
Been there since the 40's I think.

You can go walk the old tunnel, but take the right side tunnel.

The Oxford tunnel is not to far away but a small stream is running most of the time through it. That has a partial collapse inside.










Read some?

http://lostinjersey.wordpress.com/2009/03/22/manunka-chunk-railroad-tunnel/

I know there is more on it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now I found another blog that the guy said that they are across from the old Nate king Cole hotdog place which is further west on 46. That one was there for a long time too, now closed.

check out this for some pictures of the remains.

built 1850 still holding up the dirt.
Jersey bred.:thumbsup:

some of the old Oxford tunnel too.

http://www.stormchaser.ca/Abandoned_Places/New_Jersey_Train_Tunnels/New_Jersey_Train_Tunnels.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The west portal of the Manunka Chunk Tunnel, south of Delaware, New Jersey in the spring of 1981. Visible from Rt. 46, this is the site of an interchange between the Pennsylvania Railroad's Bel-Del line and the Lackawanna.












The east portal of the Manunka Chunk Tunnel in the spring of 1981. This picture shows one of the Lackawanna's operational nightmares. The cut leading to this tunnel cut across the course of a small creek. The creek was diverted into a timber flume down to track level, then under the tracks in an iron pipe, and then into a ditch along the roadbed. But, the whole area was very prone to flooding. Remnants of the flume were visible when this picture was taken.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Some flickr pictures?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bytenik/2932344485/in/set-72157605249767878/

That is enough......got to get up early.

off to ZZZzzzzzzland.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Cool stuff. I've always been fascinated with old, relic structures ... those forgotten things that are slowly being eaten by an overgrown forest. I wish I had more time to delve into various histories, take some historical narrated tours, etc. All that history slowly fading away ...

TJ


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

SWEET! Thanks for the links and pics Ed. 

I live less then 10 miles from King Coles so I'll have to take a trip out there. I'm going to shoot for using tunnel portals for the West end and build the East end and the hill out of foam boards. Going to be the first project I'm psyched. Once that's done i want to work in an example of one of the viaducts that cross the Delaware. Going to be a busy boy :>)


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are some old photos of Manunka Chunk:
http://www.shorpy.com/search/node/Manunka+Chunk

This archive has a number of great train photos, enjoy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess the Oxford tunnel is near Johnie's and it would make more sense the Nate King Cole is where the Manunka tunnels are.
Though it says you can see them from the highway as many times I have traveled that road and ate in Nates I never saw them.

But I didn't look for them either.

If you go take a digital camera, flashlight and boots.

A hard hat might be nice too, in case one of the bricks come loose.
There is still rail in one tube, grab a piece for your front yard.
It is over 150 years old, put your ear on the rail and you will hear the old steamers that used to run on it.

I know one of the old magazines I have did a write up on the tunnels and the trains that ran through there.hwell:


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's the table with 1/2" plywood (screwed and glued) and 1" foam (Liquid Nails for Projects). 










Tomorrow morning I'll drill holes through the bracing for wires while waiting for the big brown truck to arrive. 

Ed and Waltr - a couple of those pics have some GREAT details, THANKS!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

fireman00 said:


> SWEET! Thanks for the links and pics Ed.
> 
> I live less then 10 miles from King Coles so I'll have to take a trip out there. I'm going to shoot for using tunnel portals for the West end and build the East end and the hill out of foam boards. Going to be the first project I'm psyched. Once that's done i want to work in an example of one of the viaducts that cross the Delaware. Going to be a busy boy :>)



Take 46w to 80w as soon as you get on.
You must know about this one?
Abandoned RR bridge.
I read somewhere were they want to preserve this one.
Years ago before 80 was finished this was rt 46.









As your going west on 46 just past the little truckstop on the left you will see an old RR trestle bridge abandoned now too. The tracks that went over 46 are gone. You got to look hard or you pass it, it sits in someones back yard now.
Edit,
I have the history on these bridges too, and the RR's that used them.
I will dig it up if you want.
When I get a chance.


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

Ed, this is a shot of the East end of Manunka Chunk tunnel... I'm in the process of looking for a coal burning 4-4-0. 










Here's the table with the blue foam glued down, the cork bed glued and the track waiting to be screwed down. Room on the front for a siding. The front right corner is where I'll attempt to replicate the Manunka Chunk tunnels. 










And here's the expanded layout look.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like that layout. What radius are the inside fig-8 curves? Are the outer loop curves the same? Standard O31 ???

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Is that a radon vent in your basement?? 

Track work looks good too!!

Massey


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

@ tjcruiser - standard O gauge sections of track, I believe the curve pieces are 5501 for all the turns. The outer turns have 2 sections of straight track (5500) in them. 

@ Massey - yeah, when we put the addition on the house the radon reading was 4.1 so we had to install one. No fan, just an exhaust pipe. and thanks!


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 8, 2011)

updated... added 2 switches and some more track. 

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p90/gfd_2/Trains/MyBirthyearset_2.jpg

Interesting... I found a 1962 Lionel set (the year I was born). After some research I believe it was called "Peacemaker", on Ebay for 50 bucks. came with track and 2 - 1122 switches. The cars were in great shape but were missing some pieces. I replaced the "Turbo Missiles" and the flat car's fence and horses. The 242 scout engine buzzes but it doesn't move so that's next on the project list.


----------

